# Storage of HO Vehicles and Trains



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

As mentioned in another thread, I will be moving to an apartment. I want to display my HO Trains and Vehicles. I have decided to make some foam board display dioramas. They are about 3x4 roughly. The reason I am doing the diorama is because they can fold up and be put in a closet. I will ( wife permitting) keep one up at a time, which gets me back to storage. Should I buy a cabinet like a china closet or should I buy a wall mounted display case to store the trains and vehicles that will not be on the Diorama? I'm leaning toward a floor cabinet. What are your suggestions? Keep in mind the apartment will be a rental.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I think I'd optimize the storage for maximum capacity in minimum space. That would probably dictate something like a cabinet with closely spaced shelves, perhaps with the cars and engines stored in their boxes?


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd vote for the floor cabinet - no screw holes in a rented wall and easily moved around.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hmmm, should i have peanut butter and jelly sandwich for breakfast or sandwich with sausage? its really personal choice. with that i second the motion of having practical storage since room is limited. IMHO for the amount of storage they offer train cabinets take huge amount of wall real-estate that can be utilized much better. i use couple shelves of ordinary bookcase.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have some plastic storage cabnets with shelves that are just the right height for storing HO engines. i can get 5 dash 9's into just one drawer and a load of rolling stock in another, The Blue Comet in one at the moment, two Southern pacific Daylights with all cars in two racks so I would say they would be your best be for storage. If you want to show them off I would say the China cabinet would look more classy and with ballasted tracks in diagonal to hold the trains it would look very cool.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think I can get my trains into a plastic storage cabinet!  The closet is eight feet long and the shelf is two feed deep. They're stacked up to six feet.

The switches and track are elsewhere...


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks Im most likely going with the floor cabinet


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Whens the store going to be open for business John?:laugh:.

Soon it will look like the old Madison hardware store that was in NYC.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm hoping to distribute some of them onto the new layout and thin the closet a bit!  Work is proceeding on my basement _*Man Cave*_, I finished the wiring and got the walls back together. Paint is sitting in the corner waiting for the painters. _That would be me and my daughter I think._


----------

